# Brazo posicionador



## M.a.R.c.K (Mar 9, 2010)

hola bueno quiero crear un brazo posicionador y no se si me puedan dar algunas ideas de como hacerlo ya que he buscado en otros lados pero no esta explicado muy claro se los agradeceria...


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 9, 2010)

Para que se usarías el brazo, que precisión necesitas, que fuerza requerís, cuanto estas dispuesto a gastar y que ideas de electrónica tenes? Danos mas información para que podamos ayudarte.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 10, 2010)

Marck: Como una imagen dice mas que mil palabras, te recomiendo buscar en Youtube "robotic arm" y "brazo robotico" para que te veas cómo son y cómo operan los brazos roboticos. Saludos.


----------



## M.a.R.c.K (Mar 10, 2010)

bueno ya he visto videos de brazos posicionadores lo que quiero hacer es que mediante un pic (16f883) este programado para el movimiento de servos me parece que seian 3 los que utilizaria para antebazo pinzas y para que se pueda mover en 360º de donde este (no se que tipo de motores cuales me recomendarian) y que mediante un sensor detecte un objeto de cualquier color y entonces este lo recoja y lo ponga en cierto punto digamos una caja(que sensor me recomendarian) porque me dijieron que el cny70 me servia pero no se muy bien bueno esa es mi idea si me pudieran ayudar se los agradeceria gracias ahhh y en uanto a fuerza ps pudiera ser que lo maximo que levante serian 200gr....


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 11, 2010)

Te dejo unos enlaces acerca de brazos roboticos "muy faciles" de hacer.
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/2064962/my_own_diy_robotic_arm/

http://www.diniro.net/fabbblog/2008/03/diy-how-to-build-a-robotic-arm.html

http://robotclothes.com/insideout/archives/2005/08/big_humanoid_ar.html

Puedes hallar mas en Google buscando "DIY robotic arm".

Saludos


----------



## ivan147007 (Mar 20, 2010)

esta buenazo te felicito


----------

